# Why I do not like ReliableSite.Net



## Jasson.Pass (Aug 20, 2014)

They use consumer grade hard drives that you would find in a desktop computer from the mid 2000's -- not even kidding.
Their customer panels did not have SSL for the longest time and they contained passwords and more
Constant hard drive failures -- see point 1
Horrible support. So many candid replies and it can take a day for a problem to be taken care of and fixed.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 20, 2014)

How about some context here?


----------



## Jack (Aug 20, 2014)

1. What are you classing as consumer grade HDD's?

2. Proof?

3. Proof of consumer grade HDD's dying?

4. What issues did you have with them?


----------



## AshleyUK (Aug 20, 2014)

Jasson.Pass said:


> They use consumer grade hard drives that you would find in a desktop computer from the mid 2000's -- not even kidding.
> Their customer panels did not have SSL for the longest time and they contained passwords and more
> Constant hard drive failures -- see point 1
> Horrible support. So many candid replies and it can take a day for a problem to be taken care of and fixed.


Did you ask before purchasing if was enterprise drives or not?, If the website does not state Enterprise drives I would always ask, as quite often the lower-end of the market use Desktop Grade drives due to the cost/enterprise drives.


----------



## dcdan (Aug 20, 2014)

We used to have few servers with them before they moved to Choopa (a ~year ago?). They were *VERY* good for the price, at least back then.


----------



## ExonHost (Aug 20, 2014)

AshleyUK said:


> Did you ask before purchasing if was enterprise drives or not?, If the website does not state Enterprise drives I would always ask, as quite often the lower-end of the market use Desktop Grade drives due to the cost/enterprise drives.


They use Standard SATA not Enterprise SATA. I've a server with them for last 2yrs but didn't face drive failure issue. Also their support is good.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 20, 2014)

If you're going to be picky about hardware then colocate your own equipment. Don't lease a server and then complain that the hardware you didn't buy or build isn't to your standards especially when they do not advertise enterprise hard drives on their website.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 20, 2014)

> Why I do not like ReliableSite.Net


I hate their guts because I'm always confusing ReliableSite in Choopa with ReliableServers in Choopa and I'm seriously thinking of calling my lawyers to file a lawsuit for mental anguish due to the extreme distress caused by the name confusion...other than that almost everything I've heard about ReliableSite has been positive.



> They use Standard SATA not Enterprise SATA. I've a server with them for last 2yrs but didn't face drive failure issue.


From my very limited experience renting/leasing/owning servers (20+ years) I've found that there really is no significant difference in the failure rate of "enterprise" drives  and "consumer grade" drives despite what the PR departments of the drive manufacturers (and the paid shill reviewers at tech publications) tell you.  The major difference is the manufacturers'/wholesalers' profit margins on the products and a longer warranty (if you're renting a server you receive no benefit from the longer warranty so that "benefit" is meaningless to you) propaganda article that agrees with me.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Aug 20, 2014)

To each their own, I suppose.

I've always had very good experiences dealing with ReliableSite. I've used them for multiple different deployments (Most relating to game servers and communities) and have never been disappointed by the quality of their customer service, hardware, or network.

The only complaint I have is that they don't have multiple locations, but I'd also rather have an excellent provider in one location than a "meh" provider in 8 locations. (Though if I could find an excellent provider with 8 locations, I'd be happy )


----------



## Patrick (Aug 21, 2014)

Had some servers there before, 2yrs+ and as recently as 2-3 months ago. Support is quick, had a bad SSD on a new server which they replaced within an hour.

Seems like they've automated a lot now with the ability to do null routes and auto null as well.


----------

